# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απορίες με συμπεριφορές buggie

## epislon.alfa

Καλημέρα παιδιά.... 
Πριν δυο μέρες πήρα το δεύτερο παπαγαλάκι μου... Αυτή τη φορά μια μικρή buggie.
Την έχω σε καραντίνα. Από pet city, 4-5 μηνών.
Οι εξείς συμπεριφορές δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνουν ή πως να τις μεταφράσω και για αυτό στέλνω διότι δεν βρήκα κάτι ανάλογο να έχει αναφερθεί.
Της βάζω λίγο από youtube να ακούει ένα συγκεκριμένο βίντεο με άλλα buggie και συνομιλεί. 
Ταυτόχρονα, κάνει το εξής: ενώ  δεν κουνιέται ολόκληρη, κάνει δεξιά- αριστερά τον κορμό της και τρίβει το ράμφος της στο κάγκελο από το κλουβί... Αυτό ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και για ώρα.
Επίσης, μπαίνει το τερατάκι μέσα στην ταίστρα, αράζει εκεί και πετάει έξω την τροφή προφανώς.. Πως να μεταφράσω τη συμπεριφορά αυτή????
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ....

----------

